# Tradition, German style



## Guest (Sep 1, 2013)

After the various Wagner debates that have been raging on this forum, I thought I'd post this link to an article about some quintessentially Germanic tradition under threat. 
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/01/party-dirndl-trend-german-traditionalists


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'd say it's _Wiederbelebung_. For knockoffs, they do look good ;-)

I've started wearing my authentic German Lederhosen when hiking.


----------

